# A motivating story



## warrior (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, I just heard a story that was very encouraging. It was about a young man who always wanted to be a shockput thrower. He asked his parent's if they could afford to buy him one, they said they would see what they could do. A couple months later and his dad had found a round steal ball that closely resembled a shockput. They told him it was a shockput and he started practicing with it that very same day. It was very heavy and he got discouraged because he couldn't throw it nearly as far as he thought he would. But he didn't give up, and after years and years of practice and perserverance with that extra heavy shockput he was throwing far enough to compete in the olympics. When he arrived at the tryouts, they gave him a normal shockput and he nearly threw it out of the building. I thought that this mimicked the struggle with s.a., after years of struggling and perserverance, one day we will go farther than anyone else.


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

Good story.

I think what you say is true. We spend so much time being afraid of what other people might think and being afraid of life, that when we finally "heal" from our SA (or manage to manage it) we can really go places.

Too many of us have missed out on so much of life and of the little things that other people take for granted (driving, dating, friendships, standing in line at the grocery store, walking down the street, etc) that when/if we do get back on track, we will appreciate those things so much more, hopefully.

What doesn't kill us makes us stronger.


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

that is a really cool story... one to remember and share with other, thanks


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

charles_sfl29 said:


> that is a really cool story... one to remember and share with other, thanks


 :agree :thanks


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

cool story!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I think the way to healing is perservering and keeping up with something of positive value, eventually, we get used to the same ruotines and we stop caring what people think of us because we're used to feeling like people think negatively of us..at least, i think that's how i'll gradually get over. I do think we collect alot of coping mechanisms and such along the way to beating SA with people, you just learn to careless because you've been through worse, something like that.


----------

